# I need keylogger and spy advice for custody



## Conejita (Jun 21, 2019)

Please do not talk me out of spying this issue is now into something much larger than infidelity. I am the only one that can prove it he has destroyed evidence before he has an addiction and a suspected addiction. I am tired of proving why I deserve evidence especially for custody. I don’t need it to convince me to leave (maybe in the past) I need this help as someone who is living with a spouse who is sneaking out in the middle of the night a few other details. 

I’ve already contacted police-they said to gather what I can they can’t help- I know I can leave but no way in hell I will leave with out the evidence that I need to secure my children’s future. 

I’m not letting into what I have or suspect because every way I have caught him I never catch him again that way, same with evidence it’s all lost or misplaced. A security camera on the house so he can make sure I am home and he can keep on with addicts and deception and the duality.

This is a real case of gaslighting as well as emotional abuse. A friend from high school (my only friend is involved she fed him information she also is in the adultery lifestyle) he put a pineapple towel in the beach upside down and laughed at me. 

People who are experienced with key loggers and iPhones please pm me or post. Not going to argue I’ve been here before now I need evidence that I can use in a case I don’t need convincing to leave and will not leave until I have the data needs to prove to custody officials.

Help me


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Check with a local attorney on how to collect evidence which can be used in official proceedings. I believe anything collected illegally would not be usable. Information collected outside of certain methods may not be usable even if it was legal to do that form of spying.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe just hire a PI to follow him...


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Simplest thing to do would be hire a PI.

A free keylogger can be downloaded and installed easily.

As for the phone; Life360 is an app that can show his location and also saves a history of his trips including where and how long he stopped at an address.

The program iMazing is for data transfer from one Apple device to another, including computers and iPads. It can save his messages, phone calls, and voice mails. It can be setup to update electronically without any physical connection. 

I use Life360 so my wife and I can track each other's location if needed. It works great.

My son uses iMazing to record his wife's messages. He has it set up to update the program running on his computer automatically each time she walks into the house and her phone connects to their home network. It even recovers deleted messages. It is marketed as a file transfer/backup program, but with a little tweaking it can do what you need.

The bad news is that you have to have access to his phone for half an hour to download, install, and set up these programs on his phone.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

If it is your property you can gather anything you want off of it. Keylog it up. If it is his property that's a different issue altogether. There are plenty of tools out there that can help you. But I would start low tech actually. Drop a Voice Activated Recorder in his car. The keylogger is harder as it's going to be a whole boatload of text that you will have to sift through. Believe it or not most anti theft software can be used to get what you need. Check out Prey.


----------

